# Leasing



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

If you feel uncomfortable with having someone take her off property than as her owner you are certainly entitled to keep her on your property. It is very normal to do leases on property and I know I wouldn't allow a person to least me horse off property. The best suggestions I can give you is write up a good contract and trust your gut. If the person is asking odd questions, trying to pressure you into things or if something just doesn't seem right; there is probably something up. Just use good judgement and get to know the people a bit before committing to anything.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright, well I talked It over with my parents and they said we could do like free board/include It In the lease amount per month and just have her stay here. Were also going to talk to some boarders see If anybody Is interested them selves, or know of friends/family looking for a show horse to lease. We figured If we stayed around people we know and trust with horses, hopefully we can out cost something bad to go wrong. I know that It doesn't always go that way, but atleast If she's here and something goes wrong were more hands on with the leasee's. Rather than to far away to assist In case something were to happen.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Usually it's the opposite, you do a free lease and they just pay to take care of the horse. I know it's the same thing, but they way you word it may attract/turn away potential leasees.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

Well we were going to put it as charging to lease because it would be cheaper than actually paying for board?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

The way I've done leases in past has been a lease price equal to what board amounts too. I also have the leasee pay for worming and farrier work (most of the leases I've done have been lease to owns though). I've also only done full leases, not partials. If an emergency vet situation results from the actions of the leasee; it is on the the leasee to pay, however, if an emergency arises while the leaser is handling the horse the costs fall up on the leaser. Routine vet care, however, falls on the shoulders of the leaser. This is the way I've always arranged leases and I've never had a problem with it. Then again, I've only done leases with people I know are knowledgable and will hold up their end of the lease.


----------



## Sadierebel (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I can charge full board price as the lease charge agreement. Of course they would have to cover all vet/farrier care and any tack or show fee's. I just want to make sure she stays on my property, I'm not doing a lease to own. I'm not looking to sell her any time soon if ever. Thanks for the information .


----------

